# Direct Vent Gas Log Insert V/S the Wind



## gdbuckland (Oct 11, 2018)

We had a new fireplace built with a direct vent gas log insert installed. It vents straight out the back of the house. The problem is that it is on the windy side of the house. Every time the wind blows the flames grow big and blue then go out. I had a guy come in to look at it and he said its probably not the wind but i disagree fully because i can watch the wind blow then it happens. Plus on a calm day it will burn all day long. Any suggestions on what to do? I have put to much money into this for it not to work.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2018)

You don't say what unit you have, but there ARE wind
restrictor covers available for some Direct Vent caps.
Can you post a pic of the cap & tell us what unit you have?


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 11, 2018)

So you have a zero clearance DV gas fireplace? I'm lost from the start on what you have. Pics and model info need we must


----------



## gdbuckland (Oct 11, 2018)

It is a Napoleon


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2018)

It's a gas fireplace NOT an insert. 
The cap looks like a wind restrictor type. 
You may want to see if there's another style with less openings...


----------

